
Walmart is abruptly closing 63 Sam's Clubs and laying off thousands of workers - edward
http://uk.businessinsider.com/walmart-suddenly-closes-sams-club-stores-2018-1?r=US&IR=T
======
moonka
I really feel bad for the workers who are without a job with no warning.
Interesting that this seems to be going under the radar compared to their
"plans to raise starting hourly wages to $11, expand employee benefits, and
offer workers bonuses of up to $1,000."

~~~
pkaye
I wonder if the WARN act applies since they got laid off without any warning?

~~~
dragonwriter
I imagine, if it does aoply, WalMart is just doing a pay-in-lieu, which is
often cheaper.

------
chiph
Given Walmart's history - I wonder if there was any union organizing going on
at those locations?

